# kryptonite = κρυπτονίτης



## nickel (Feb 10, 2011)

Τι να κάνω, θα το βάλω στους νεολογισμούς. Σιγά τη λέξη, όλοι την ξέρουν, θα σκεφτήκατε. Αλλά, περιέργως, δεν λείπει μόνο από τα ελληνικά λεξικά, λείπει κι από τα ξένα. Και όμως, δεν είναι μόνο μια λέξη άμεσα αναγνωρίσιμη από κάθε παιδί με φυσιολογική εξέλιξη (κόμικς, γαλλικά, πιάνο :) ), αλλά λέξη που στα αγγλικά έχει πάρει μεταφορική σημασία και χρησιμοποιείται ευρύτατα. Π.χ. βλέπω στα γκουγκλοβιβλία 14.800 γκουγκλοευρήματα (παναπεί πέτσινα), που δεν είναι όλα βιβλία για τον Σούπερμαν, δηλαδή μπορούμε πια να αναφέρουμε τον _κρυπτονίτη_ χωρίς να έχουμε τον Σούπερμαν στην ίδια πρόταση. Π.χ.

Chocolate-- is my kryptonite: feeding your feelings: how to survive the forces of food (τίτλος βιβλίου)
At the power lunch, the check is kryptonite. (Τίτλος άρθρου στην NYT)
"How about making alcohol this guy's kryptonite, his Achilles' heel?" (Συνέντευξη συγγραφέα στην Independent)

Υπάρχει σε διαδικτυακά και εξειδικευμένα λεξικά, π.χ. _The Facts on File Dictionary of Allusions_:
*kryptonite* Something that may have a powerfully negative effect on something else. The fictitious green-colored substance kryptonite, from the equally fictitious planet Krypton, is identified as the one thing that can deprive the comic strip and movie hero Superman of his superhuman powers. In November 2006 it was announced that a chemical substance with a remarkably similar formula to that of the fictitious kryptonite (though white, not green in color) had been discovered in drill holes made in Serbia, leading to suggestions that the new substance be called kryptonite in Superman's honor (though it is properly identified as jadarite*). _Magnolia paint is like kryptonite to most contemporary interior designers._​
Από το onelook.com εντόπισα τον kryptonite στο dictionary.com, με τον πάμπτωχο ορισμό: «any surviving fragment of the exploded mythological planet Krypton, home of Superman».

Πολύ καλύτερα τα πάει το Wiktionary:

*kryptonite*
[Etymology: From a fictional radioactive element kryptonite, that has a detrimental effect on the character Superman.]
1. Something that repulses.
* 2006 March 25, Jonathan Leggett, “Cult musicians”, _The Guardian_: So while recording or sampling a Charlie Manson track […] makes for shock rock kudos aplenty, a devotion to Hubbard is kryptonite for credibility.
2. The one weakness of something or someone that is otherwise invulnerable, an Achilles' heel.
* 1991 October 25, Bryan Miller, “Restaurants: John Clancy's”, _New York Times_: The terrific seven-grain bread here is the kryptonite of restaurant reviewers: two mini-loaves and you are incapacitated.​
Δεν το θεωρώ πάντως σωστό ο κρυπτονίτης του Σούπερμαν να μένει κρυμμένος στην ετυμολογία και να μην είναι η πρώτη σημασία.

Περιττό να πω ότι το ζουμί είναι πάντα στην Wikipedia, με πλούσια παρουσίαση, πληροφορία για την πρώτη εμφάνιση της λέξης («"Kryptonite" was introduced in 1943 on the Superman radio series, as both a plot device and to allow Superman's actor, Bud Collyer, to take occasional time off. The substance played a part in at least one major plot-line during the course of the program. It was not until 1949 that comic book writers incorporated kryptonite into their stories, as both a convenient danger and weakness for Superman and to add an interesting element to his stories».) και αναφορά στη μεταφορική σημασία («In modern speech, the word _kryptonite_ has become a synonym for _Achilles' heel_, the one weakness of an otherwise invulnerable hero».).

Μα όλοι (σχεδόν) να θεωρούν συνώνυμο την αχίλλεια πτέρνα! Υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα στο μοναδικό τρωτό σημείο σου και στο μοναδικό πράγμα που μπορεί να σε βλάψει. Στο τέλος θα μας αλλάξουν και το _One man's meat is another man's poison_.







* Όσο για την ελληνική απόδοση της επίσημης ονομασίας του ορυκτού, _jadarite_, για το οποίο κυκλοφορούν κάποια *ζανταρίτης στο διαδίκτυο από την είδηση για την ανακάλυψη του 2006, π.χ. «θα ονομαστεί ζανταρίτης, από την περιοχή Ζάνταρ όπου βρίσκεται το μεταλλείο» (Focus), γράψτε λάθος. Η πόλη Ζάνταρ (Zadar) δεν είναι το ίδιο με τον παραπόταμο Jadar του Δρίνου και την κοιλάδα του Γιάνταρ, όπου ανακάλυψαν το ορυκτό. (Γιάνταρ; γιανταρίτης; να τ' αφήσω; ).


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2013)

Θυμήθηκα αυτό το νήμα (τι το θυμήθηκα... παραλίγο να κάτσω να το ξαναγράψω :down: ) διαβάζοντας κάπου «What's your kryptonite?». 

Ποιο είναι το αδύνατο σημείο σας;
Ποια είναι η αχίλλεια πτέρνα σας;
Ποιο είναι το τρωτό σας σημείο;

Αλλά όπως είπα στο #1, κανονικά ο κρυπτονίτης δεν είναι κάποιο τρωτό σημείο επάνω μας, αλλά ένα από τα λίγα πράγματα που μπορούν να μας βλάψουν, να μας κάνουν κακό, να δείξουν ότι δεν είμαστε άτρωτοι. Το λέει καλά το ODE:

*kryptonite* [mass noun]
(in science fiction) an alien mineral with the property of depriving Superman of his powers: 
figurative _girls of her sort are kryptonite to the developing hearts of adolescent boys_

Εκτός από _κρυπτονίτης_, τι; _Μοιραίες, ολέθριες_;


----------



## daeman (Jul 19, 2013)

...
Κατάρα; 

Μια που θυμήθηκες παλιό νήμα, η νέμεση; Κακός δαίμονας;


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2013)

Μου αρέσει ο _κακός δαίμονας_.
Και μ' έκανες να σκεφτώ επίσης το _χτικιό, τον κακό μπελά, το βάσανό_ μου.


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Και ποιο είναι αλήθεια το δικό μας για το «What's your poison?»;


* what's your poison?*
_informal_ used to ask someone what they would like to drink.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 19, 2013)

Αναρωτιέμαι αν έχει πει ποτέ κανένας: _Τι φαρμάκι να σου στάξω στο γυαλί;_


----------



## sarant (Jul 19, 2013)

Αξίζει κάποιος να γίνει μπάρμαν μόνο και μόνο για να λέει αυτή τη φράση :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 19, 2013)

Τώρα πρόσεξα ότι έγραψα _στάξε_ αντί _ρίξε_, αλλά δεν βαριέσαι... :)


----------



## daeman (Jul 19, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι αν έχει πει ποτέ κανένας: _Τι φαρμάκι να σου στάξω στο γυαλί;_



+1. :up: 

Να προτείνω και μια εναλλακτική που έλεγα κάποτε (ως μπάρμαν-φαρμακοστάκτης) σε όσους είχα μια οικειότητα μαζί τους αλλά δεν είχα μάθει ακόμα τα μόνιμα γούστα τους:

_Τι φάρμακο πίνεις για να πάνε κάτω τα φαρμάκια;_

Αρκεί να το πίνεις και να μη σε πίνει, να μη σε φαρμακώνει:







Μερικοί ζητούσανε ροδόσταμο, αλλά το κατάστημα δεν διέθετε:


----------



## bernardina (Jul 20, 2013)

Ρίχτε (sic) στο γυαλί φαρμάκι.

Ρίξε στο γιαούρτι μέλι να το φάω με ψωμί, που λέγαμε κάποτε για πλάκα.:twit:


----------



## Zazula (Oct 6, 2013)

nickel said:


> Μα όλοι (σχεδόν) να θεωρούν συνώνυμο την αχίλλεια πτέρνα! Υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα στο μοναδικό τρωτό σημείο σου και στο μοναδικό πράγμα που μπορεί να σε βλάψει.





nickel said:


> Κανονικά ο κρυπτονίτης δεν είναι κάποιο τρωτό σημείο επάνω μας, αλλά ένα από τα λίγα πράγματα που μπορούν να δείξουν ότι δεν είμαστε άτρωτοι.


Επί της _ουσίας _τώρα, Captain Pedantic, ποια είναι η διαφορά; Το αν κάτι είναι δικό μας μέρος ή όχι; Δηλαδή η σοκολάτα για τον σοκολατομανή είναι ο κρυπτονίτης του, αλλά η αδυναμία του στη σοκολάτα είναι η αχίλλειός του πτέρνα; Και το αφύλαχτο ψυγείο η κερκόπορτά του; Επίπεδο σχάσης τριχός = 999!


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2013)

Κι εσύ είσαι η νέμεσή μου: η τιμωρία που μου επιφύλαξαν οι θεοί για όσα έχω κάνει στις προηγούμενες ζωές μου. :) 

Καλημέρα!


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2016)

...
Superbird - Country Joe & The Fish






Look up yonder in the sky, now what is that, I pray?
It's a bird, it's a plane, it's a man insane, it's my President LBJ
He's flying high way up in the sky just like Superman
But I got a little piece of _kryptonite _here
Yes, I'll bring him back to land


----------

